# how much kick



## droptine22 (Oct 9, 2009)

How much kick does  MUZZLE LOADER HAVE??



100gr powder

250 g slug??


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 9, 2009)

Not that much. It's more of a push than a kick. It's not like a centerfire rifle at all.


----------



## droptine22 (Oct 9, 2009)

so  what cal. centerfire??


----------



## Dutch (Oct 9, 2009)

Mines kick about like a 30-30....I use 100gr with a 250 sabot in my .50 and 90grs with a 225gr sabot in my .45. But its not really a kick more like a hard push.


----------



## jkdodge (Oct 10, 2009)

My wife hunts with a CVA 50 cal with a 100 grains of powder and a 230  sabot. Its not bad at all


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2009)

feels less than a 270 rifle


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 10, 2009)

bought like a 3 inch 20gauge shell...


----------



## miles58 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am a terrible judge of recoil.  My 30-30 seems to kick more than my 300 Win Mag and noe of my other guns seem to kick at all.  That said though I would liken the Muzzle loaders to trap loads in a 12 with a good recoil pad.  250 grains at 1800 FPS couldn't be too far different than 450 at 1200.

Dave


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 12, 2009)

My wife wieghs in at 108#s and stands a whopping 5'3" tall. She shoots a traditions pursuit loaded with 100grs of clean shot and a 250gr TC shockwave. She doesn't complain when sighting it in and practicing and of course she says it doesn't kick at all when she's shooting deer with it. Says it's a little more than her 7-08 but her 7-08 is about as mild a recoil rifle this side of 243 you'll find.

 My encore pro hunter is set up with the same loads and wieghs a good bit more in hand than the pursuit does. Again not much kick at all.

Now I put 80-grs of 3F in my Lyman 54 with roundballs. It has one of those traditional metal buttplates with the curve in it. It kills at both ends.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2009)

My percussion plains rifle, and Gabriel, don`t hardly kick at all. Just a little push. Both have been shot by young folks, TV reporters, Ladies, and they have all been surprised at how well they shoot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2009)

My percussion Hawken with the curved metal buttplate kicks like a mule with 90 grains and a 350 grain conical. You don't notice it at all the first couple shots, but after a half-dozen or so, it starts to hurt. My .54 flintlock shooting 75-80 grains and a PRB has almost no kick.


----------



## tony2001577 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a winchester .45 and use 100g powder . 
it kicks about like a .410 shotgun. hardly any kick . 
my wife and 10 year old son shoot it with no problems .


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 13, 2009)

Hillbilly,

You shootin 2F or 3F?? Because my lyman wieghs a ton and is 54 cal. And it's like your Hawken, curved metal buttplate. OK the first few. by shot number 3 yer feeling it. by number 12 yer dreading squeezing the trigger!

I shoot 80grs of 3F and a PRB because Lyman book says 3F is OK and thats what I shoot in my smaller caliber flinter. My bud shoots a leeman trade in 54 flinter. same roundball and  90grs of 2F. she bites ya. but not as bad as my GP.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 13, 2009)

My m/l has very little kick until I decide to go magnum load.150 gr of Pyrodex. Then it will get all up on you!


----------



## TJay (Oct 13, 2009)

The load you mentioned shouldn't kick too bad.  Now if you load that same .50 cal with 110 grains of BH209 and a No Excuses 465 grain conical....that load generates recoil.


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Oct 13, 2009)

droptine22 said:


> How much kick does  MUZZLE LOADER HAVE??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The in-lines have a different style stock and recoil pads or rubber butt plates and with your load it'll be fine. A traditional rifle with the curved metal butt plate...them can bite ya as some have mentioned.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a CVA Kodiac magnium, .50 cal, I use 150 grains of propellent. Although it has a nice soft rubber recoil pad it still packs a nice punch! I do agree with the other posts its not as sharp as a recoil as my .270, but more of a heafty push.............it aint no .22 !!!! haha


----------



## olhippie (Oct 13, 2009)

....I've never noticed the recoil of my muzzle loader 50 cal. It can't be as much as a centerfire rifle which I have noted at times.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2009)

LanceColeman said:


> Hillbilly,
> 
> You shootin 2F or 3F?? Because my lyman wieghs a ton and is 54 cal. And it's like your Hawken, curved metal buttplate. OK the first few. by shot number 3 yer feeling it. by number 12 yer dreading squeezing the trigger!
> 
> I shoot 80grs of 3F and a PRB because Lyman book says 3F is OK and thats what I shoot in my smaller caliber flinter. My bud shoots a leeman trade in 54 flinter. same roundball and  90grs of 2F. she bites ya. but not as bad as my GP.



I shoot 2F. My flinter is an old late '60's (I think) .54 CVA Mountain Rifle, very similar to the Lyman. I don't notice near as much kick from it as the .50 Hawken, but the Hawken doesn't kick near as bad with a round ball as it does with that big conical chunk of lead.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 14, 2009)

The curved butt plate is designed to be shot on the arm not on the shoulder!! Put the toe of the stock in your arm pit. Lower your powder charge to keep the recoil down.  Better accuracy and less recoil.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 14, 2009)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> The curved butt plate is designed to be shot on the arm not on the shoulder!! Put the toe of the stock in your arm pit. Lower your powder charge to keep the recoil down.  Better accuracy and less recoil.



LOL. I've been shooting and hunting with these things about twenty years now, I think I already done figured out how to hold one to shoot it.  And I've run every concievable combo of load and bullet through this Hawken and that's what it likes for accuracy. Good hunting load too, I've killed a pile of deer with it.


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bet it didn't take ya no where near 20 years to figure out how to shoulder it either.


----------

